# winter bonita



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Any bonita runnin the pier looked like alot in the gulf yesterday.
Guess they must be runnin there "was'nt" a pier report on any acton, 
so that usually means the fish are runnin................


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

J.Sharit said:


> Any bonita runnin the pier looked like alot in the gulf yesterday.
> Guess they must be runnin there "was'nt" a pier report on any acton,
> so that usually means the fish are runnin................


Is this a question or observation? Using proper grammar and punctuation would be helpful.

Call one of the piers and ask for a report. Or just go out there and have a go at it. "Ya don't know if ya don't go." It's the right time of year for it...

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

haha


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

I was on the pier Sunday and every rat at the end was hooked up with a bonita. They were hoopin and hollerin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Wayne............


----------

